# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Về củ chi thưởng thức món bò tơ

## khachsan24gio

_Miếng thịt bò mềm, ăn kèm với nhiều loại rau sống vô cùng hấp dẫn. Sẽ là thiếu sót lớn nếu không ghé những quán đặc sản_ bò tơ ở Củ Chi_._



Đến vùng đất Củ Chi, ngoài việc thăm các di tích lịch sử, sẽ là thiếu sót lớn nếu không ghé những quán đặc sản bò tơ như quán Xuân Đào, Hồng Đào trên quốc lộ 22, hướng từ Củ Chi về lại TP HCM. Thịt bò ở đây được tuyển chọn rất kỹ lưỡng từ những con bò tơ đủ độ tuổi nhất định, lúc đó thịt bò mềm, tươi và ngon. Miếng bò ở đây được lấy từ khúc thịt ngon nhất, sau đó cắt thành những khoanh tròn không quá mỏng, bằng một nữa bàn tay, rồi luộc lên. Khi chín thịt rất chắc, thơm và ngọt lắm.


Phổ biến nhất là món bò luộc, được cuộn lại cùng rau rừng bằng bánh tráng với giá 100k/1 phần. Có một khay nước sẵn cho bạn nhúng bánh tráng trước khi cuốn bò.
 Thịt bò tơ được chế biến thành rất nhiều món khác nhau, tăng thêm sự lựa chọn khi thực khách muốn đổi món như bò nhúng hèm, bò nướng vỉ, chả đùm bò, lòng bò hấp gừng,…


Phải kể đến món bờ tơ nướng lụi khá là ngon. Thịt bò được cắt thành miếng vuông nhỏ, ướp gia vị đậm đà, dùng xiên que xâu vào xen kẽ với hành tây, đem nướng lên mùi thơm tỏa ngất ngây.



Ấn tượng với món cháo dựng bò, rất lạ và ngon miệng. Gân bò, móng bò nấu với đậu phộng, đậu xanh, đậu trắng, khoai, củ mì. Khi cháo sôi thả rau má, mồng tơi, cải to vào, ăn rất ngọt và mát. Giá một phần 5 người ăn là 120k.
 Món này kết hợp các loại đậu ăn cực kỳ bổ đấy các teen ạ. Điểm trừ duy nhất của những quán này là rất xa trung tâm thành phố. Nếu bạn kết hợp thưởng thức ẩm thực với đi phượt thì mới tuyệt cú mèo.

khachsan24gio tổng hợp

----------


## dung89

Ngon thế hả zời!

----------

